

Facebook is Why Students are so Miserable - gohat
http://sirdg.com/2011/01/facebook-is-why-students-are-so-miserable/

======
nmaio
I don't understand why we have to blame something or someone else for our own
miserableness. I'm a firm believer that happiness is a choice. And that a
majority of people choose to be miserable because somehow, some way, they
"enjoy" it (consciously or subconsciously).

~~~
sabatier
You're dead right. But most people don't realize the power of thought and how
it affects our mood and determines the course of our entire lives. Comparing
ourselves with others is a sure way to make ourselves feel worse. Facebook
just provides us with an easy opportunity to do that.

